# New Fork For Look KG 381



## billinboston (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a KG381 Laurent Jalabert bike frame and found that the HSC4 LD (43mm rake) all carbon fork I had on there has a crack in the steerer tube. I'd like to replace the fork with a comparable unit but am utterly confused with the Look forks that are out there. I can get an HSC3 or LDS4 fork on ebay. Does anyone know if these would work? I think the LDS4 might have a metal steerer tube which I might actually prefer. Lastly, anyone know if a fork from the Reynolds Ouzo line might work as a replacement? Thanks!


----------



## mahoneyjoe (May 31, 2002)

I have a kg281 with an Ouzo Pro Reynolds fork; I'm very happy with the ride and handling, but I'm a relative novice and might not know the difference; I do know that the Reynolds forks are taller from the drop outs to the point where the headset sits as compared to standard Look forks which would likely raise the front of your bike up; by luck, when I ordered mine I knew none of this but by changing the rake from a stock 40 to a 43 and combined with the taller fork, the net result was that I don't think I did raise my front, because a level on the top tube shows it slopes to the front.
As to the rest of your question, google the forks and find out what that shows as to construction; you should go with the same rake as you currently have (see sticker on steerer tube); I think you also have an integrated headset and fork currently; I think the LDS4 fork is probable for integrated while the HSC3 might not be.


----------



## The Don (Feb 6, 2004)

*LDS4 = metal steerer*

The LDS4 on my new, unbuilt KG 461 has a metal steerer and is made for integrated headset.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*where's the crack??*

If the crack is in the stem clamp area, it may be repaired fairly easily.


----------



## billinboston (Apr 28, 2006)

*Settled on a LDS4*

Thanks for the replies folks! I settled on a LDS4 which is exactly the same as my HSC4 except with an alloy steerer tube. 

C-40 The crack in the fork WAS just at the very top due to overtightening of the stem. Any idea who I should talk to to get it repaired? Wouldn't mind having a spare on the cheap....


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*do it yourself...*

If the fork is cut to a length that you won't change, then it's fairly easy to repair. I have used a 1" star nut, carefull filed down to slip into the tube. Lightly sand the inside of the tube and be sure it's free of grease. Cleaning with lacquer thinner or acetone will do. Insert a small piece of foam rubber to a depth just below the bottom of the star nut. Fill the whole top with any decent epoxy, except the 5-minute kind. When it's cured, you'll have the threads necessary for the top cap and the top will be solid as a rock.


----------



## myshack (Oct 2, 2009)

*Kg 381*

Hey, i recently bought a KG 381, frame, with no fork or heaset. I found a LDS4 on ebay that I am probably going to buy, buy I was wondering if any of you might be able to direct me to a compatible headset. This is the first bike I have owned with an integrated headset, so i am pretty unfamiliar with what to look for.
Any help would be great, thanks.


----------

